# Sammy my new kitten x



## Miss Molly Harte (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Miss Molly Harte (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you Petforums for being there for me through the last three months, Here is a picture of my darling boy "Sammy" - love at first sight x


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Ahhh gorgeous xxx


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Miss Molly Harte said:


> View attachment 466486


Awww, so cute & beautiful. Pleased to meet you Sammy .


----------

